# Turning soapstone



## NGLJ (Nov 13, 2022)

Decided to give soapstone a try for pen turning. All advice on what to and not do would be very gratefully received.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 13, 2022)

Dust control. It gets everywhere and it's slippery. I did a CA finish on the one I did.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Nov 13, 2022)

When it is assembled don't press it in make sure it slips in and use epoxy. Mine cracked  when I pressed it together. Its too weak.


----------



## randyrls (Nov 14, 2022)

wouldentu2? said:


> When it is assembled don't press it in make sure it slips in and use epoxy. Mine cracked  when I pressed it together. Its too weak.



Yes;  for weak, brittle blanks, before gluing, expand the end of the brass tube .  Use a transfer punch a bit smaller than the tube to expand the last 1/4" or so of the tube.  Insert the punch into the tube about 3/8" and twist in a circle.  You want a slip fit of the fitting.   Glue the fitting.  Put glue ONLY ON THE INSIDE OF THE TUBE, never on the fitting. 

Stop well short of finished size, and use LOTS of sandpaper.  This is one time the 80 grit gouge (sandpaper) is your friend.

Soapstone needs breathing protection and dust collection.


----------



## rherrell (Nov 14, 2022)

I use a lot of CA for soapstone, drench the blank after every pass. And I agree with everybody else, stop well short of size and use sandpaper.


----------



## NGLJ (Nov 14, 2022)

Thanks to all for the great advice.  I will let you know how I make out.


----------



## Joebobber (Nov 14, 2022)

Wear a mask!


----------



## NGLJ (Nov 14, 2022)

I have a hood that is pressured to keep out dust.


----------

